# Burning more than 4.38GB on a DVD



## webgenius (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm using Nero Express to burn my DVDs. The maximum size I'm allowed to burn is only 4.38GB. I've a video collection that is about 4.45 or 4.5GB and I would like them to burn onto a single DVD. How can I safely burn them onto a DVD?


----------



## 24online (Feb 27, 2007)

i think just try 2 free soft from below link... i successfully made my dvds cotaining divx/xvid movies which works fine on philips dvd player.... just burn at less speed than marked on dvd....

*www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/Data-CD-DVD-Burning/


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm..even I want to know how to overburn a DVD, just like a CD. Because, the marked data is 4.7 GB, then we must be able to somehow write that much data onto it.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 27, 2007)

It depends on the Type of DVD writer u r using!.Even though its Possible Dont Give it a Try as it will arise u with problems.Instead use another DVD for Safety.
To burn Movies bigger than size of the DVDs use DVD shrink.See the Guide Below
*www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/


----------



## casanova (Feb 27, 2007)

Try uLead Disc Creator 3. I am unable to find a download link to it. This proggy is however annoying.

U can download uLead DVD Movie Factory 5 from here *www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/CD-DVD-Rip-Other-Tools/Ulead-DVD-MovieFactory.shtml


----------



## techtronic (Feb 28, 2007)

Never try to burn any DVD more than 4.2 GB as this might create copying problems in the future

I made the blunder of burning my mp3 DVD Collection like this and now only one of them is copying out of 5 

But I am able to play every one of them, no able to recover with any of the file recovery software

So, just don't say I didn't warn you ​


----------



## webgenius (Feb 28, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Never try to burn any DVD more than 4.2 GB as this might create copying problems in the future
> 
> I made the blunder of burning my mp3 DVD Collection like this and now only one of them is copying out of 5
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll burn them onto two separate media now.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 28, 2007)

But theoretically, what is the way?


----------



## webgenius (Feb 28, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> But theoretically, what is the way?


Overburning option is supported in Nero. It's available under options.


----------



## casanova (Feb 28, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Never try to burn any DVD more than 4.2 GB as this might create copying problems in the future
> 
> I made the blunder of burning my mp3 DVD Collection like this and now only one of them is copying out of 5
> 
> ...


So thats copy protected disc. However I normally burn 4450-4480MB on my dvds and I can easily copy them. Might be the speed alongwith the size creates problem. I burn dvds at the slowest speed. 2x


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Although overburning can be achieved without much sweat but it is not recommended for movies/video.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

you can overburn successfully upto 4.7gb easily... its worth takin a risk...


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 2, 2007)

use a dual layer dvd dude!


----------



## webgenius (Mar 2, 2007)

s_aerin said:
			
		

> use a dual layer dvd dude!


It costs atleast 200 bucks. With that much of amount, you can get 13 Imation DVDs.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

dual layer dvds r way too costly... Rather take 20 normal ones


----------



## alienspiesu (May 14, 2007)

OVERBURN the dvd.. u cn find it in the settings , then u cn burn the dvd upto 4.5 gb/.... hav funnnnn...........


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (May 14, 2007)

Why overburn????????????
i bought a local DVD named FirstChoice with 4.7 GB space 
i have burnt it upto 4.5 GB with no problems using Nero Ultra Edition
And 137 MB free space is still available..
U can do one thing .........
set the limits of burning(THE green ,Yellow and red size indicators to a higher level
this will stop showing u the warning messa ge
I also burnt 4.89 GB on another disc and its working fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

